# LTE Nexus on Straight Talk



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Ok, lets face it, Verizon like to rape you without mercy and without lube when it comes to pricing service software updates and device release dates and they suck. I'm tired of it. Around here, Straight Talk is really popular and they're starting to get some smart phones but they all suck lol. A guy I know has a Droid2 and a Fascinate on the Straight Talk network. Since CDMA phones on Straight Talk go through the verizon towers, its still the same service just cheaper and no contracts. It really isnt too hard, it involves rewriting the ESN and PRL to the Straight Talk network. You basically buy a new straight talk phone and rewrite the numbers on my nexus to match the new straight talk phone but I dont know how to do this with the Nexus. 
Anyone know?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

So you hate Verizon but want to use one of their affiliate company's?

Have yet to see anyone get this to work, but I'm sure it's possible.

Also, nothing in your first sentence has anything to do with Verizon themselves. Pricing, for phones or plans? Obviously they have to make a profit on phones when they cost over $600 unsubsidized; and plans pricing, I have three lines, all with unlimited data, texting, and 450 talk minutes, 2 of the lines are $90 and one is $45, not bad for constant 4G data, plus a service that I get almost everywhere.

Software updates? Really? Because Verizon controls how fast Google/Samsung develop and test the software.

Device release dates, same as above, Verizon can't control Samsung/HTC/Motorola's ability to make and mass produce a phone.

And they suck? Oh snap, no you didn't!


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Is this xda? That was not helpful lol. The point is, I pay an outrageous fee each month for my phones when Straight Talk offers the same thing for much less and would like to do otherwise. My phone bill is almost the same as my car payment.
Also, verizon does control their pricing, updates and all the other things I mentioned. But thats not the point, the point is, does anyone know how to do this?

Edit: I actually just thought, 4g phones have sim cards. With At&t phones, you take a brand new Straight Talk sim and put it in the phone, then its good to go. Id like to use my Nexus I already have though, could I unlock the Nexus with an spc code and do that possibly?


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

Phaze08 said:


> Edit: I actually just thought, 4g phones have sim cards. With At&t phones, you take a brand new Straight Talk sim and put it in the phone, then its good to go. Id like to use my Nexus I already have though, could I unlock the Nexus with an spc code and do that possibly?


Straight Talk is a hybrid GSM/CDMA network from what I have read. The Galaxy Nexus cannot and will never work on a GSM radio band, it simply doesn't have the radio for it. You have a better chance of trading someone who has a GSM Nexus that is unlocked, but there is no way to tell if it will work properly on their network.


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Well, its alot, and other carriers are less, especially Sprint, but no Sprint in my area. Also, I don't even have 4g where I live so thats not an issue for me really. And actually, you only have to write a new esn/meid and prl which usually just requires a program on the computer like they use at phone factories and a few codes to allow the program access into the phone. 
Like I said, a guy I work with has done it twice with 3g only phones, so I know it works well once they're on the Straight Talk but he isn't comfortable trying it on a phone he's never done before without a guide of some sort, not to mention its a lot more expensive than his phones.



GRZLA said:


> PS: Don't insult someone who attempted to provide you with information, it is just in bad taste.


How was that post helpful? All it did was basically try and refute everything I had said and added no info or help to the topic.


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

Phaze08 said:


> Well, its alot, and other carriers are less, especially Sprint, but no Sprint in my area. Also, I don't even have 4g where I live so thats not an issue for me really. And actually, you only have to write a new esn/meid and prl which usually just requires a program on the computer like they use at phone factories and a few codes to allow the program access into the phone.
> Like I said, a guy I work with has done it twice with 3g only phones, so I know it works well once they're on the Straight Talk but he isn't comfortable trying it on a phone he's never done before without a guide of some sort, not to mention its a lot more expensive than his phones.
> 
> How was that post helpful? All it did was basically try and refute everything I had said and added no info or help to the topic.


1. You are asking for help, and being a dick isn't going to make anyone want to help you.
2. LTE Nexus will more than likely not work on Straight Talk as it is a hybrid network.
3. There was a rumor of a Straight Talk GNEX, but no idea if it still will. 
4. How did you not know how much Verizon was going to cost? They are pretty straight forward, and you get what you pay for.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Phaze08 said:


> How was that post helpful? All it did was basically try and refute everything I had said and added no info or help to the topic.


I gave you an answer to your question in my second sentence (it may not have completely answered your question but it was answer none the less) then the rest of that was me trying to refute your whining. Go get a T-Mobile pay as you go phone if you are worried about pricing.


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

I guess I dont see how Im being a dick, I asked if anyone knew anything and this guy came and tried to correct me on everything I said, when I was doing was giving a little background on why I dislike verizon.



GRZLA said:


> 2. LTE Nexus will more than likely not work on Straight Talk as it is a hybrid network.


Explain this part, please.

Also, I did know how much Verizon would cost, I've been a customer for 3 1/2 years, but I have to call almost every month, usually 5 or more times, because my bill is wrong and I'm being over charged. In fact, one month, I got charged double and after calling 8+ times, they finally told me I was going to have to pay it. I did nothing to incur these charges but they told me I was a month behind, that I hadnt paid the month before, even though I had a bank statement to prove otherwise, they wouldn't listen. I've had a very bad experience with them over the past year or so, and if there was service in my area, I probably would have went to Sprint and got their Nexus. At least with Straight Talk my line would go down in price by half and my wifes line would be a bit cheaper, not to mention I wouldn't have to pay an ungodly amount of taxes like we all pay each month. 
I'm sorry if some people think this is unethical or whatever but in my opinion its my phone, not verizon's and I can do with it what I please as long as I can figure out how to do it. It will save me alot of money in the long run because its cheaper and I won't be getting over charged every month. 
You have to admit, you've probably complained about how high your phone bill is before, too. I know someone who lives a couple hours away from me, they have 4 smart phones just like me on Sprint and they pay $175 after tax, I pay $260 plus tax and two of them arent even unlimited data.


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

Phaze08 said:


> I guess I dont see how Im being a dick, I asked if anyone knew anything and this guy came and tried to correct me on everything I said, when I was doing was giving a little background on why I dislike verizon.
> 
> Explain this part, please.
> 
> ...


Straight Talk uses GSM and CDMA, to provide more coverage.

It isn't your phone. If you got the LTE Nexus as an upgrade then you got it subsidized. Verizon took at least half off the retail of the phone off contract for your promise of staying with them for 2 years. You are in turn breaking that contract, which means they will likely not let you activate the phone on another network. You get what you pay for. Sprint is cheaper because their service isn't as good, same goes with these cheapo budget services like boost mobile or straight talk. I hope you don't travel out of your area if you do switch to straight talk, as they have very limited coverage.


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

I may not do it, but it is something I'm thinking about since I'm pretty unhappy with Verizon. Ive also sold lots of phones on contract and put dumb phones in their place, etc, Verizon doesn't track where your phone goes. As long as some phone is on your line that you signed a contract with and you pay the bill they dont care. Straight Talk supposedly has Nationwide coverage since they run off At&t and Verizon's towers but even if they don't have nationwide coverage or whatever, I dont travel much anyway lol.


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

Phaze08 said:


> I may not do it, but it is something I'm thinking about since I'm pretty unhappy with Verizon. Ive also sold lots of phones on contract and put dumb phones in their place, etc, Verizon doesn't track where your phone goes.


You cancelling your account will put the IMEI on a delinquent payment list which blocks the phone from being activated until your balance is cleared. I know you think you know it all about this, which makes me wonder why you are asking us?


----------



## Lchupacabras (Sep 23, 2011)

This is illegal. Can we get a mod up-in-here?


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

I'll be using a straight talk meid and esn lol. And I do know some but the process for this specific phone is the part in question. They're all different.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Lchupacabras said:


> This is illegal. Can we get a mod up-in-here?


Its unethical. You sign a contract to pay for the line and remain a Verizon customer for 2 years. They give you a phone at a cheaper rate as an incentive. There's no reason you have to keep that phone on their network.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ksalce (Dec 18, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> So you hate Verizon but want to use one of their affiliate company's?
> 
> Have yet to see anyone get this to work, but I'm sure it's possible.
> 
> ...


You work for verizon I'm guessing? You seem mad about this guys question. Don't lose sleep over it bud

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thread closed due to illegal nature of this posting.


----------

